# put one of this in a pond PEACOCK



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

go skinny dippin in a pond with this fella


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Yep lets put it in his pond...Even though his pond is fw sorry this had to be a sarcastic post.. its my 666th


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

think of the fun


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

InIndiana said:


> Yep lets put it in his pond...Even though his pond is fw sorry this had to be a sarcastic post.. its my 666th


 i said a pond not his pond

imply he start a new one


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Innes said:


> think of the fun


 looks like its got a little feather tickler in there :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> think of the fun










..peacock would never leave the pond


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

strange looking


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > think of the fun
> ...


 ahhahhahahah :bleh:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

could it be possible to start a sw pond peackcock? it would cost a bomb i would imagine.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes it is very possable.. i was thinking to set one up for a few sharks.. (small species of C. punctatum)

all you need is a giant protein skimmer added on then WHAM! your set..


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Yes it is very possable.. i was thinking to set one up for a few sharks.. (small species of C. punctatum)
> 
> all you need is a giant protein skimmer added on then WHAM! your set..


 Oh no! don´t give him any ideas.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hes never leaveing the pond again :laugh:


----------

